# PG an Profibus



## lefrog (22 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem... sobald ich mit meinem Programmiergerät an den PG-Anschluss des Profibussteckers an der SPS gehe, dann geht die SPS auf Stopp, und die Busfehler LED blinkt...
An was kann das liegen? Die Schnittstelle am PG ist als Profibus mit der Adresse 3 eingerichtet... ich hab die eben mal wieder auf 0 geändert, kann das aber erst am Montag testen... kann das damit zusammen hängen? Was kann noch das Problem sein?

Die Anbindung über Profibus währe sinnvoll, da ich in der SPS und auch auf dem OP des öfteren erweiterungen bringe, gerade jetzt bei der Programmierung...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## plc_tippser (22 Oktober 2005)

Wahrscheinlich ein Potentialproblem mit dem DP. Bei anschließen des PG´s bricht dieser für kurze Zeit ein, der OB86 wird aufgerufen. Ist dieser nicht vorhanden bzw. wird in ihm die CPU auf Stop gesetzt, hast du diesen Effekt.

pt


----------



## lefrog (22 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Könnte man ein eventuelles Potentialproblem nicht irgendwie beseitigen?
Nur so interessehalber... Der OB86 ist noch nicht programmiert...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## volker (22 Oktober 2005)

lefrog schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Der OB86 ist noch nicht programmiert...
> 
> Viele Grüße, Tobias



eben. wenn der nicht vorhanden ist geht die cpu in stop. falls das wirklich das prob ist.

wenn du das pg eingesteckt lässt, kannst du die cpu dann wieder starten?


----------



## lefrog (22 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe das noch nicht probiert... ich meine die CPU zu starten wenn das PG eingesteckt ist...

Ich habe zumindest eben mal fix in der Netzconfig (Netpro) des Programmes das PG eingefügt und an den Profibus gekoppelt... vielleicht hat das auch daran gelegen... ich kanns erst am Montag wieder testen alles... oder ich fahr nu schnell ma eben hin... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## volker (22 Oktober 2005)

lefrog schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zumindest eben mal fix in der Netzconfig (Netpro) des Programmes das PG eingefügt und an den Profibus gekoppelt



sowas hab ich noch nie gemacht. war auch noch nie notwendig


----------



## Maxl (23 Oktober 2005)

In der Regel kann man an einem Profibus bis 1,5 MBit/s ohne größere Probleme direkt mit dem MPI-Kabel anstecken.
Der OB86 sollte aber trotzdem Programmiert sein, da es trotz allem zu einem kurzen Ausfall am Profibus kommen kann!

Wird der Bus schnell betrieben (3, 6 oder 12 MBit/s) muss eine spezielle Profibus-Steckleitung eingesetzt werden (welche im Stecker eine kleine Pufferschaltung hat, und damit das Verbindungkabel zum PC genenüber dem restlichen Profibus elektrisch entkoppelt).

Bestellnummer für diese Steckleitung weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig, kann ich aber bei Bedarf morgen nachsehen!


mfg
Max


----------



## lefrog (23 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Das kann natürlich auch sein... Der Bus ist mit 12MBit projektiert, und ich gehe mir dem Standart-MPI-Kabel ran...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Flinn (23 Oktober 2005)

*Routing*



			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> lefrog schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Volker,

so was musst du machen, wenn du z.B. mit einer Steuerung A per Profibus verbunden bist und über diese Steuerung A eine weitere Steuerung B erreichen, die aber z.B. mit Ethernet angekoppelt ist. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wenn du Routen willst.

Flinn


----------



## lefrog (3 November 2005)

Hallo!

So... ich bin nun endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen weiter an der Anlage zu arbeiten... 
Der Fehler ist immer noch da, von alleine geht der wohl doch nicht weg... 

Was ich rausgefunden habe ist folgendes... Sobald der Stecker in die Programmierbuchse des Profibussteckers gesteckt wird, geht die CPU auf Stopp, SF leuchtet, BF blinkt. Der Posmo-A Siemensmotor ist dann nicht erreichbar, weswegen der SF-Fehler auftritt... 
Ziehe ich den Stecker raus, geht die BF sofort aus... 

Ich bin nu wirklich langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2005)

@lefrog
Hast du in der Hardwarekonfig unter "Anlauf" einen Haken bei "Anlauf wenn Sollausbau ungleich Istausbau"? Wie Maxl schon schrieb, brauchst du ab 1,5MBit/s ein spezielles rückwirkungsfreies Kabel, um dich an den Profibus anzukoppeln. Was du mal probieren könntest, einen weiteren Stecker ein den Bus einfügen und diesen direkt an dein PG stecken, also nicht über die Stichleitung auf die PG-Buchse.


----------



## Pilami (7 November 2005)

Hallo
Probleme machen sehr oft die Programmierkabel, wie das beliebte MPI Kabel,  die einfach eine Stichleitung bilden, wenn sie nicht als aktives Kabel oder über eine aktive Programmierschnittstelle ausgeführt werden.
Dabei ist die Summe der Stichleitungen in einem Segment entscheident. Bei 12Mb darf sie sicherlich nicht mehr als 0,5m - 1m betragen, sonst gibt´s Probleme.

Lothar


----------



## lefrog (7 November 2005)

Hallo!

Dann wird genau das mein Problem sein... Ich habe nämlich nur das normale MPI-Kabel zur Verfügung... 

Was muss man sich anschaffen damit das Bussystem funktionstüchtig bleibt wenn ich mit dem PG daran möchte? 12MBit fahren wir immer....

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Pilami (8 November 2005)

Hallo Tobias

Wir arbeiten mit aktiven Programmierschnittstellen, bzw auch mit aktiven Programmierkabeln von Indu-Sol  http://www.indu-sol.de/

An mir fremden Anlagen benutze ich generell ein aktives Kabel. Bei Neuinstallationen setzen wir an´s Bussende oder auch (bei grossen Anlagen) in der Anlage verteilt, aktive Steckstellen.
Trotzdem sollte der OB86 programmiert sein - sicher ist sicher.

Lothar


----------



## plc_tippser (8 November 2005)

Also, wenn man ein Field-PG von Siemens oder die CP5512 einsetzt und der Bus stürzt ab, liegt das nur an dem langen MPI-Kabel?


----------



## plc_tippser (9 November 2005)

:?:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2005)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn man ein Field-PG von Siemens oder die CP5512 einsetzt und der Bus stürzt ab, liegt das nur an dem langen MPI-Kabel?


Es kann mit Sicherheit daran liegen. Die 5 m als Stichleitung bringen bei 12 Mbits/s den Bus ganz schön durcheinander. Manfred Popp (Siemens Schnittstelle Center) und Profibus-Guru schreibt in seinem Buch Profibus-DP/DPV1: "Bei Übertragungsraten > 1500 kbits/s sollten keine Stichleitungen verwendet werden". Die Norm sieht das nicht ganz so eng und läßt ca. 0,5 m zu. Trotzdem: bei dem Kabel handelt es sich um ein MPI-Kabel. Und der MPI-Bus war ursprünglich nur für 187,5 kbits/s ausgelegt. Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ist ein Profibuskabel zu empfehlen.


----------



## Zimbo (15 Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe das gleiche Problem an einer Anlage (und bisher *nur* an dieser einen Anlage).
Wir benutzten ACCON NetLink um an S7-CPUs zu arbeiten. 
Sobald ich den NetLink auf den Durchgangsstecker an der CPU aufstecke, geht die CPU in Stop. (Das passiert aber nur in ca. 3 von 10 Fällen). 
Danach kann man die Anlage wieder normal starten und das arbeiten mit dem NetLink funktioniert ohne Probleme.


Gruss
ZIMBO


----------

